# Squatting In Halifax



## Jordi Napalm (Jan 11, 2009)

I've heard that the old high school, Nicknamed "Hobo Tech" has been emptied now, and i was wondering if anyone knows of anything happening in Halifucks anymore?


----------



## kai (Jan 11, 2009)

QEH the highschool at Robie and Quinpool is abandoned for sure, I used to squat the loading bay there it was dirty and smelly and full of dirty rigs, some people got inside while I was there and somehow the cops found out and came and kicked 'em out. Used to be some nice hidden spots in the commons I liked, like camp fuck-off but all the bushes got cut down and it's just not the same anymore. The rock at the end of Robie is a sweet spot to camp also and have a fire if you want. All the good spots get blown out by the homebums, crackheads and junkies.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 12, 2009)

the cops probably showed up because most buildings owned by the school board have security systems. there's a abandoned school behind my mom's house in victoria it's been empty for about 3 years now but defiantly still has a silent alarm.


----------



## Anarchist Embassy (Jan 12, 2009)

oy oy...go to North Street from the bridge walk down pass the church and keep an eye out for signs of friendlies. i imagine if you are from halifax though or have been in the area before you probably know people on this street. when i was homeless in republik of east van i had a monkey nest in tall cedar outside of britannia. junkies eventually resulted in the lower limbs of the tree being trimmed...but there is a lesson to be had. if homeless in a city dont succumb to the dirty and dangerous cold cement. instead seek shelter with nature. it is lonely and wants your company. if you protect it, it will protect you. oh yeah, that and a black or green hammock is all you need. a net hammock will become invisible when not in it. of course choose an evergreen in winter. also make yourself some ninja hand spikes so you can climb tall trees better. of course if i was in nova scotia and no punks/anarchists would share their dwelling with me i would get my ass to cape breton and stay with the embassy. at least there you can have snow ball fights with friendlees and possibly learn a new skill.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 13, 2009)

Anarchist Embassy said:


> of course if i was in nova scotia and no punks/anarchists would share their dwelling with me i would get my ass to cape breton and stay with the embassy. at least there you can have snow ball fights with friendlees and possibly learn a new skill.


you sound really lonely......
make a snow hut! when i get to winnipeg i'm going to try makeing on ein my friend's backyard cuz their shed got taken down by the city & that's what i was planning to squat.


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 17, 2009)

*The times I was on my way to Newfoundland, I always stopped in Halifax/Dartmouth for a tad of work and always stayed under the Angus McDonald bridge on the Dartmouth side. There are tracks that run under the bridge from a nearby switching yard, & there are areas that extend outward where you can sleep underneath the bridge. I never was bothered here and Shore Road connects on this side as well and if you walk down Shore Rd, there is a fairly big church that feeds a hot meal almost at the end of Shore Rd every day.
If you need any information on/about Newfoundland, let me know too,......this used to be my stomping-grounds in the 1990's too. I love the Atlantic provinces of Cananda!
I used to ride all over eastern Canada and much has stayed the same over the past two decades.*


----------



## Umbraperagro (Jan 18, 2009)

Kai right, End of Robie... woods there friendly...


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 3, 2014)

kai said:


> QEH the highschool at Robie and Quinpool is abandoned for sure, I used to squat the loading bay there it was dirty and smelly and full of dirty rigs, some people got inside while I was there and somehow the cops found out and came and kicked 'em out. Used to be some nice hidden spots in the commons I liked, like camp fuck-off but all the bushes got cut down and it's just not the same anymore. The rock at the end of Robie is a sweet spot to camp also and have a fire if you want. All the good spots get blown out by the homebums, crackheads and junkies.



That school was torn down a few years back now. The Quinpool bridge is still going strong though.


----------

